# Loom Knitting Resources!



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Wooo Hooo! I subscribe to Lion Brand Notebook <[email protected]>, and today's issue was an article on where to find resources for Loom Knitting and Weaving!

Please all go there and subscribe (IT'S FREE),. AND READ IT! It's got lots of good stuff in the article,. and will be very helpful. Also, on their website, they have over 100 pa

And all coming out just in time for our new section!


----------



## ladyjayne (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Hmm. Seems the dog ate part of my post! On Lion Brands regular website You can type in Loom Knitting Patterns and get over 100 free patterns for loom knitted items.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks for the info... yoo hoo now we can try something new..


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Dowager said:


> Hmm. Seems the dog ate part of my post! On Lion Brands regular website You can type in Loom Knitting Patterns and get over 100 free patterns for loom knitted items.


I am going there NOW! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Provo Craft has a few patterns on their website also.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

I also just checked out http://www.loomknitting.com/ for more info.
Cliff suggested it earlier, but I didn't get to it till today.


----------



## Elizabeth Wright (Feb 10, 2012)

Also there are a lot of U-tube videos that can help with loom. I have watched several of them.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I didn't know loinbrand had anything on loom knitting.


----------

